# Cypress frames?



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

I am about to build two more hives and I was wondering if useing cypress for my frames is ok. Anyone know?

It is untreated, roughcut cypress I had left over from my barn and all the small pieces I have left would be awesome for this. There are certain types of plants that won't do well in cypress or with cypress mulch. You think bees would mind cypress?


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

The wood must be termite-proof, resistant to the rotting effect of the sun and rain, warp-proof, and non-bee repellent.
beehives can be made of several materials, including terra cotta, wood & cypress


----------



## amymcg (Feb 16, 2006)

the bees won't mind cypress. 

www.gabees.com sells cypress hive bodies. Frames made of cypress should be fine.


----------



## ChickenMom (Sep 27, 2005)

Mine are cypress...


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

If hive bodies can be made of cypress, I don't see a reason why frames can't.


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

Thank you all for your replies. We have always made our own from pine except when ordering frame kits that we could put together. Even then, they were pine also. Cypress it is then. Good deal!


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

yeah cypress works well ive got a friend making them for thiers after testing the wood a couple years && im currently building some cypress beehives myself ,as I get the design tested& experimented on im eventually going to post for sales of them ---sorta scared/worried ill get swamped with too many orders and not be physically able to build them fast enuff has me worried more than setting up the templates & garage to do it ergonomically does


----------

